# LDR - Lode Resources



## System (26 April 2021)

Lode Resources was established for the primary purpose of exploring and acquiring gold, copper and silver exploration tenements in the New England Fold Belt of NSW, Australia. 

The Company is exploring tenements located in the New England Fold Belt in northern NSW and covers an area of more than 950 square kilometres. All the Company’s exploration licences are fully granted and fully owned by the Company.

Lode's six projects have the following key criteria:

100% ownership;
significant preliminary surface work including geochemistry and/or geophysics;
under drilled and/or open-ended brownfields prospects; and
demonstrated high grade mineralisation and/or potential for large mineral occurrences.
The company has inherited a significant geological database as well as undertaking its own exploration work and believes the Tenements have potential for the discovery of large scale commercially viable gold, copper and silver mineralisation.

The six projects are:

*Uralla Gold (incorporating Uralla West): *The historical and significant Uralla Goldfield where two mineralisation styles are being targeted, that being high grade mineralised veins and high tonnage mineralisation associated with cupula structures.  Previous work has discovered and delineated the former style of mineralisation in high-grade lodes that remain open and many targets including high grade surface samples, defined through preliminary surface work, were not followed up with drilling.

*Webbs Consol Silver: *Webbs Consol is a historical silver mining centre with high grade silver bearing lodes providing attractive targets that are essentially drill ready. Historical records of underground sampling indicated open ended high-grade mineralisation remains at relative shallow depths and subsequent geophysical anomalies were never followed-up by drilling.

*Fender Copper:* This project has four known copper deposits of which the Trough Gully copper mine is a drill ready target. In addition previous exploration surface work has delineated two significant copper anomalies presenting potential large tonnage targets.

*Elsinore Copper:* The project possesses a large 6km regional magnetic and IP anomaly with anomalous base/precious metals in geochemical sampling.

*Thor Gold:* This project contains a large 2km long gold anomaly potentially associated with high level intrusions and/or the surface representation of large and deep crustal structures. 

*Tea Tree:* This project covers a historical goldfield which is underexplored with only two drill holes of which one intercepted gold mineralisation but with no follow-up drilling. 

It is anticipated that LDR will list on the ASX during May 2021.






						Home - Lode Resources
					

Lode Resources LTD is an Australian exploration company with multiple base and precious metals projects in the New England Fold Belt.




					loderesources.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

*Listing date*25 May 2021 #*Company contact details*https://loderesources.com/
Ph: 02 9008 1381 *Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*LDR*Capital to be Raised*$7,500,000*Expected offer close date*10 May 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Novus Capital Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2021)

An inauspicious launch today... opened at 17c, ended Day One at 13.5c..   


DNH


----------



## greggles (6 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> An inauspicious launch today... opened at 17c, ended Day One at 13.5c..
> 
> 
> DNH




Doing a little better today, up to 16c following the release of their July Presentation. Makes interesting reading.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2021)

greggles said:


> Doing a little better today, up to 16c following the release of their July Presentation. Makes interesting reading.



and 17c.

 IPO raises $5,115,200 (was targeting $7.5M)

Interesting presentation.  LDR makes the case the New England Fold Belt had as interesting and prolific a history of success as the Lachlan FB, but is now under explored  and under drilled for gold, silver and copper

_a. Three projects drill ready 
b. Targeting gold, silver and copper mineralisation 
c. Brownfield status defined by historical mining and significant surface work 
d. Under drilled and/or open ended mineralisation 
e. Drilling commences 3Q21_

Prospective Projects
_1. Uralla Gold  ........ Intrusive Related Gold System (IRGS) constituting a significant gold field ... *drill ready *
2. Webbs Consol Silver ... High grade silver bearing lodes, 3 attractive targets ... *drill ready* 
3. Trough Gully (Fender) .... VMS style copper deposit ... *drill ready* 
4. Elsinore ........  Large regional magnetic and IP anomaly with anomalous base/precious metals in geochemical sampling 
5. Thor ............. Large gold anomaly potentially associated with high level intrusions or major regional fault structures 
6. Tea Tree ..... Underexplored goldfield_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2021)

Its paid advertising, but there is some useful info in this article:

(_This article was developed in collaboration with Lode Resources, a Stockhead advertiser at the time of publishing_. )

https://stockhead.com.au/resources/great-geological-detective-work-pays-off-for-lode-at-uralla/


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2021)

I see this one got a bit excited today from the "significant sulphides intersected" announcement.
Might be worth a look into with that sort of market reaction?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (20 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I see this one got a bit excited today from the "significant sulphides intersected" announcement.
> Might be worth a look into with that sort of market reaction?
> 
> View attachment 131680



Yep I was in for a few at 28 yesterday. Shaping up nicely for a multi day gallop


----------



## Swervin Mervin (22 October 2021)

Bit of a rollercoaster at present. Closed at 34. Not sure if it will re-test 40 or fall back into the 20’s tomorrow


----------



## greggles (21 June 2022)

LDR has intersected high-grade silver-lead-zinc-copper mineralisation at Tangoa West Prospect at Webbs Consol Silver-Base Metals Project. AgEq grades from Hole WCS019 got as high as 1,074g/t over a 5.9m width between 37m and 56.2m.

All of the mineralisation is at shallow depths making the mining of it cheaper and faster.

This looks good to me. The mineralisation at Webbs looks more widespread than previously thought with a mineral system strike length of around 3km. Historical mining appears to have only scratched the surface.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 June 2022)

Lode starred early in the day, opening in the 30's and went as high as 34c, but lost much of that to end up at 20c. Still up 33% for the day.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Lode starred early in the day, , but lost much of that to end up at 20c. Still up 33% for the day.



Deja vu


----------

